
Obama administration prepares sanctions for Russian election meddling - empressplay
http://us.cnn.com/2016/12/28/politics/russian-election-meddling-sanctions-hacking/index.html
======
SixSigma
Still hasn't presented any evidence.

He punished North Korea with more sanctions for the Sony breach by executive
order.

[https://www.scribd.com/document/251531426/North-Korea-
Sancti...](https://www.scribd.com/document/251531426/North-Korea-Sanction)

Many analysts still say it was a disgruntled employee

[https://securityintelligence.com/who-hacked-sony-new-
report-...](https://securityintelligence.com/who-hacked-sony-new-report-
raises-more-questions-about-scandalous-breach/)

